# GTOAA Nationals



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Anybody going to nationals next week?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Headed out Wednesday gunna tour the AF Museum Thurs......


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Headed out Tuesday. Going to set up in swap area..Les


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I will be leaving Wednesday morning and driving the '67 480 miles there.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Man if we get this condo complex done Wednesday i may try and head out Thursday. It's a 3 hr drive from here.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I am planning on heading over to Dayton Thursday morning. (200m) I am bringing my dad who is the original owner of my 70. 
I am sure neither of us has seen so many GTO's in our lives. 
Definitely not going to win any awards but should have a good time.


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

Absolutely! I live only 15 minutes south of Dayton. Only wish my car was ready... it's still another year from completion...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Oldeboy said:


> I am planning on heading over to Dayton Thursday morning. (200m) I am bringing my dad who is the original owner of my 70.
> I am sure neither of us has seen so many GTO's in our lives.
> Definitely not going to win any awards but should have a good time.


 Mine is no beauty queen either, but it can go anywhere.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Still trying to figure out the real difference between popular vote and display only classes.
We really aren't going to be competitive with all the trailer queens out there. I did sign up for the tent parking to keep my dad in the shade. (Health issues)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Popular Vote = All registered in the POP field vote on their favorites. Display only= Those who bring a car to the showfield but opt not to participate in having their car voted on. 

I believe they also have work in progress class as well. Meaning the car is in a class with others that need repair and are not up to traditional show car status.


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

Were heading out Wednesday morning. Should arrive around 3:00 pm


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

We are leaving here early Wednesday morning and caravanning down with NE Indiana GTO's from the Fort Wayne IN area. 
Hopefully it doesn't rain on us.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

We are leaving Weds. It's 700+ miles and driving the '55 Safari so hopefully it will make it. Wanted to bring the GTO also, but wife didn't want to drive separate.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

This is what I like about Nationals, people driving their cars to it. No offense to those who trailer, but why own it if you can't drive it a few hundred miles or so. I have a trailer and it is staying home as I will drive my '67 GTO 475 miles there.

As for you concours people, I went to one of those elegance event and one of the rules is the car must come off the trailer at a location that was 50 miles from the event and had to be driven there. I would love to see that done at GTOAA/POCI Nationals.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree on the driving part. That adds to the adventure for me.
Hope to get there just before lunch on Thursday.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a great event. Wish I would have made it in 2009 as well.
I have met so many people these past couple days who share our passion for Pontiac and GTO's.
Lots and lots of pictures taken. Beautiful cars out there.

I probably met a few of you out there and didn't even know it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

man i wish i could have cut lose this weekend...send some pics...


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here is a picture of one of my favorite cars there. Man don't know how they molded the pot metal scoop to the steel hood but it sure looked GOOD. Did the same thing to the hood tach it was a 67. I have a good picture of it too, if anyone wants to see it. 
Hey I'm a 64 lover, but there was a 64 there someone wanted to turn in to a Cadillac. Nice workmanship on the car, just didn't look like a muscle car any more. No pictures trying to erase it from my mind!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bad storm hit us 45 minutes out on Wed. The storm collapsed a tent where 5 concours cars were damaged. This storm shut RT 70 down in both directions. In the trailer in front of me was a buddies Ram Air IV 69 GTO. Nasty storm. 

Wright Bros replica plane did a fly over at noon on Saturday

Milt Schornack standing beside the 1964 Royal Bobcat he just finished after a 10 year resto. We talked for the better part of an hour.... he will be at GM Carlisle next year to help celebrate 50 years of the GTO. I called him back in November on this. If anyone ever met him you'd know he is as down to earth as they come. 

The Aztek ..... this was not what Pontiac meant by Pontiac Excitement.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The Jacket is the one Milt wore back in the day

Picture of a young Milt Schornack wearing the jacket

Original Monkeemobile the one used in the series

My wife in the drivers seat ( I have connections  )

The 1970 Orbit Orange Judge won best of show he's a local buddy of mine 
He was awarded a 14 karat gold Jim Wangers ring.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I voted for ya Bill ....... lotta good that did


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

Anybody have the results from the judging ?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I voted for ya Bill ....... lotta good that did


 Thanks Vic. Did the same for you.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I definitely saw Sandu002's car there. GTOJudge I think I saw you but am having trouble remembering where you were parked. 
I didn't put either of your cars together with your username until after the show.
Maybe next time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Oldeboy said:


> I definitely saw Sandu002's car there. GTOJudge I think I saw you but am having trouble remembering where you were parked.
> I didn't put either of your cars together with your username until after the show.
> Maybe next time.


I had my silver '05. It was in the modified class. Got honorable mention. 
My '70 will be in Pittsburgh in 2014. Room is booked.
A gaggle of us are driving down the TP for this. Should be a blast. 

We'll be assisting the Pittsburgh Crew with the convention.

I recognized some cars from here and the PY forum. Would be great to meet some on here at these shows. Tough with so many people there


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe they should include spaces for forum usernames on the dashboard registration sheets. 
I am sure I missed chatting with a lot of people who have helped me out since joining the forum.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Found these in the swap meet. Bought a couple hood ornaments too. A 41 and a 42, hope I am not starting on a 2nd set. But who knows?? Spent over 300 dollars at the swap area which means I found to much good stuff. It was a good swap meet.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 on quality of swap meet. Found switch, and hood hinges I needed. Sorry I didn't bring enough $$$ to purchase the '69 trunk lid I need.


----------

